# G4 et OS8



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2000)

J'ai partitioné mon G4 350 OS9 de façon à pouvoir installer plusieurs OS. Or Mac Os 8.0 refuse de s'installer sur une partition vierge car "outil disque dur est introuvable" même si je le copie au préalable. Quelqun a une solution ?
Merci.


----------



## szamcha (28 Avril 2000)

çaa m'étonnerait bocou que le MacOS 8.0 s'installe sur un G4, déjà le 8.5 de base je demande à voir, alors le 8.0 faut même pas y penser

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------

